
Ask HN: Need advice Please help - codesternews
I recently joined a very well established startup( 2 weeks before). The work culture is very stressful and people there work on weekends and do overtime. There is now work life balance. But work is good and there is learning also. I lowballed offer so my pay is not equivalent to others even my experience is more. They are hiring more people which is unnecessary. I think they know about their culture and creating backup plan.<p>Recently I got confirmation from one of best MNC. The life will be slow paced and I get too much time for myself. Work there will be not so exciting. What should I do?<p>I am so confused about choice. Please help.
======
Pamar
Wait it out a bit? When the lower activity phase kicks in you can start
looking for another job: you say it is a well established startup (so you
having it in the cv won’t hurt) and also that you are learning stuff.

So if I can keep up with the current work rythm keep on, then move on.

(Also, why do you think slowing down a bit will be a problem for you?)

------
superasn
Maybe it's an age thing but if you are feeling too much pressure I would
definitely suggest switching to the MNC.

A low paying job with the risk of burn-out that will make you end up hating
something you love, I see no sense in doing that. As far as learning new
things go, you can do it by yourself too.. no need to put yourself through
misery everyday for that.

